# USA Banning WDA members?



## kearanentalo (Nov 2, 2009)

I just saw this "cause" on facebook. The cause claims that USA is banning anyone that is a WDA member. Does anyone know about this? 

Thanks!
Fran


----------



## ernie18 (Jul 21, 2009)

i saw this too , havent a clue about it but sounds stupid


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Banning from what? And which WDA?
wisconsin dental association? wildlife disease association? website design awards? washington defenders association? wireless developers association?
Surely not the working dog association.
This is stupid... don't join.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

http://germanshepherddog.com/documents/2009GBMAmendments.pdf


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

(These amendments prohibit USA members residing in the United States from being members of,
or being affiliated with, competing German Shepherd Dog organizations in the United States.
Membership in more than one U.S.-based German Shepherd Dog club presents a conflict of
interest when making decisions that affect USA.)-------------------------

so. does that mean you also cant be a member of the GSDCA either? what about an AKC judge/member/whatever??

did someone not think this through??


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ILuv2TrackI just saw this "cause" on facebook. The cause claims that USA is banning anyone that is a WDA member. Does anyone know about this?
> 
> Thanks!
> Fran


http://apps.facebook.com/causes/392013?m=91e6b129&_fb_fromhash=0d5f75e0b17cb5a713bba1c5cb8b8683


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

USA is trying to get an amendment passed that states that you can't be a member of USA and WDA. This is true. It does not apply to any other organization related to AKC or GSDCA. I have no idea how it would be monitored or the time frame involved to get out of WDA.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I read on the PDB that it DID pass.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Actually, it does apply to GSDCA.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Why on EARTH would they want to do that? Sounds like they are shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ElaineI have no idea how it would be monitored or the time frame involved to get out of WDA.


Or get out of USA! lol

I just renewed my WDA membership and will not cancel it. Since I show dogs, I need that membership. USA never has any shows around here, WDA has several. Since the WDA has trials as well, that makes the most sense for me. Honestly I couldn't care less about the politics of either organization, I'll just join whichever one gives me the most opportunities to show and trial dogs, and hopefully costs less. At this point, the WDA wins on both counts. Also I've photographed dog events on behalf of the WDA so I feel I should be a member. I've also been in AKC, UKC, CPE, APDT, and C-WAGS events so I have no problem attending events in as many organizations as possible. Often it just boils down to proximity. 

This has more complications for my club than it does for me. We have members and/or dogs that are USA, WDA, AKC GSDCA, DVG, AWDF, AWMA, SV. We have people that train working line dogs and couldn't care less about showing their dogs, we have people that show and compete in sports and need a venue that hosts both, we have non-GSDs and mutts, we have people that just don't want to be told which orgs they can or cannot join.... Our club is in the process of incorporation and then we were going to join both the WDA and USA but now we will wait and see how things blow over...


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

We have a similar problem. We have people, including me, that do AKC stuff (obedience, rally, tracking, agility) and would like to host trials. 
But we can not now be a GSDCA club and a UScA club.
So my guess is we will ditch the whole plan, or go with GSDCA/GSDCA-WDA.

Or we could always go UKC and DVG


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The gauntlet has been thrown down..... again.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

OMG, they are dumb... Whhhhhyyy are they doing this? 
I'm in DVG and AKC.


----------

